

AT&T You Will Ads From 1993 - Amazingly accurate predictions - mite-mitreski
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PJcABbtvtA&feature=player_embedded#!

======
chrisaycock
The only thing they got wrong in these commercials is that they weren't the
ones to bring it to us.

